# Action Care Ambulance Patch



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone have a spare EMT or service patch from Action Care Ambulance in Centennial Colorado? That's the one service I don't have a patch for, and I'm trying to do a project with service and certification patches for everywhere I've worked.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Jun 25, 2014)

Do you mean to suggest that you have a Rocky patch? Cause hell, man, I don't even have one of those.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2014)

Lol no I forgot about not having a Rocky patch. I know a few people who have some though lol


----------

